# Craig's journal



## craig777 (Feb 4, 2002)

Ok,

I am going to start one.

I am planning to compete on November 9th in San Antonio TX all natural.

Current stats

41 years old
6 ft 0 in
202 lbs
32 inch waist
about 8% bodyfat

Today is back and biceps.

Wide grip pullups
12-8  5 sets
Close grip pullups palms facing
12-8  5 sets
T-bar row
2x45 plates
12-8  4 sets
Dead lift
225 lbs
12-8  4 sets

Curls
85 lbs 4 sets 15-8
Reverse Curls
65 lbs 4 sets 12-8
Preacher Curls
45plate and 25 plate
5 sets  12-8
Seated dumbel curl palms facing body
25 lbs 3 sets 12-8


----------



## craig777 (Feb 4, 2002)

Added 3 sets of Lat pulldowns.

Breakfast

6 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 cup plain oatmeal with heaping tablespoon of 
flax

mid morning
about 2 cups spaghetti with wheat pasta, lean ground beef.

lunch after workout
Simply gain by EAS and skim milk about 700 calories.

mid afternoon
cup of brown rice and veggies.
2 six ounce chicken breasts.

Dinner and late night
don't know yet probably chicken and veggies, and chicken before bed.

I dream of chicken.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> I dream of chicken.



Really? I eat so much of it I have nightmares that the damn chicken is chasing _me_ w/ a knife and fork!


----------



## craig777 (Feb 4, 2002)

I actually thought of changing that word to nightmare before I posted it.

I eat so much chicken, I am getting sick of chicken, but the cost at $2.50 per pound as opposed to almost $4.00 per pound of lean beef, or $4.00 per pound of salmon. I guess I could start eating more tuna fish oh joy.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2002)

wow, I didn't realize that the price varied that much here in Tx.  It may not seem like too much, but any little diff  adds up.  Here (somewhere in Tx ) chicken is 3 and beef 3.45.  I figured out how much of each I buy/yr and it's friggin' astounding.  

How'd the workout go?

Peace


----------



## craig777 (Feb 5, 2002)

Workout yesterday went great. When I leave the gym, especially after legs, or back day I am totally spent. After my 4 sets of deadlifts it is all I can do to work my biceps hard. That is one of the reasons I put back and biceps together since the pullups work my biceps also.

You must be up near the panhandle to get beef that low. I go to HEB and get the boneless, skinless chicken breasts for $2.58 / lb. To get the quality beef you will pay upwards of probably over $4.00 / lb.

Today will be shoulders and abs.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 5, 2002)

Went to PT last week Thursday and he wanted me to double my protein, and also up my good carbs. I have never eaten so much in my life. I am so not hungry it isn't funny. This morning it was all I could do to eat all of my eggs and oatmeal. I am going to a different PT on Thursday night this week to see what he has to say. I hope he doesn't up my meals even more.

The guy this week won the Mr USA about 20 years ago and still competes in over 50. He is 6ft 6 inches and 275lbs.

Right now here are my supps

Creatine
Glutamine (probably not needed right now, but doesn't hurt)
Arginine (supposedly increases growth hormone.)
Chromium (Same as arginine)
Multi Vitamin
Vitamin C
Amino Acids (about 8 grams a day)
Gaba

I have to eat again in 1/2 an hour.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 5, 2002)

Seated front barbell press.
5 sets  145lbs
12-6

Lateral raises  very slow
20lb dumbells
5 sets 12-8

bent over lat raises
30lb dumbells
5 sets 12-8

crunches,
hanging leg raises, knees straight
sit ups


----------



## craig777 (Feb 6, 2002)

Today will be legs.

Squats
225 lbs
5 sets 12-8

Leg Press
4 on each side very slowly all the way down
5 sets 12-8

Hack Squat
1 on each side very slowly all the way down
3 sets

Can barely walk now and the free weights are on the second
floor.  Look like an idiot walking down the stairs.

Standing calf raises
240lbs
3 sets

Leg curls
100lbs
4 sets very slowly

Each exercise starts with a warmup set also.

Why do I do this. Why Why Why
Because I want to parade around on stage in front of a lot
of people wearing skimpy underware. Oh yes this make sense.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 6, 2002)

Another leg day has come and gone. Threw in some leg extensions at the end with 90lbs just to prolong the torture.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 7, 2002)

Today will be chest and triceps.

Incline bench
205lbs  5 sets
12-8 slowly

Bench
185 lbs
5 sets slowly
12-8

Warmup set for each

Flyes 
45lb dumbells
5 sets
12-8

cable crossover
50lbs on each
3 sets
12-8

Dips
5 sets 12-8

Tricep extension
70lbs
3 sets palms facing down.
40 lbs
3 sets palms facing up

Triceps on machine
100lbs
3 sets
12-8

Boy it is lonely in the Online Diaries forum. Everyone is over looking at pictures of beautiful a$$es. Well I can't blame them.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Can barely walk now and the free weights are on the second
> floor.  Look like an idiot walking down the stairs.



lmao! My gym is in the basement, after legs it litterally takes me 5 full minutes to make it up the stairs....hanging off the railing, trying to hitch a ride off people going up


----------



## craig777 (Feb 7, 2002)

When I got finished yesterday and was hanging on the bannister to get down the stairs there were four people at the bottom that started laughing.  One of them said leg day right, and I said you got that right. Oh I hate doing legs.

I had an interesting thing happen yesterday. I was in the locker room and had just finished my shower. I was standing there in my birfday suit when this young girl, about 18-20 walks in to the men's locker room. She looked at me and I guess realized she was in the wrong place. She turned around so fast and headed out as fast as she could. At least she didn't stand there and point and laugh.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## craig777 (Feb 8, 2002)

Rest day, Rest day everybody everywhere. Rest day, Rest day everybody do your share.

Yea

Met with new PT last night. He had a lot of good information and I think I will stay with him. He suggested showing me what he wants for me to do and then we will meet every 3 weeks or so to see how I am doing.

He suggested bulking for two weeks and then cutting for one, and then bulking for one, cutting for one, bulking for two, then cutting for one. He said since I am an old fart that will work better for me.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 11, 2002)

I want to do back and biceps today, but  I know if I do deadlifts my hams and glutes will be sore and tomorrow night I am going to do legs with new PT

Oh well I am going to do back and biceps today.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did back and biceps yesterday, and played racquetball last night.

Today at lunch I am going to do shoulders, and abs.

Meet with Mike tonight to do legs.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 13, 2002)

OK, here is what Mike started on legs.

Warmup leg extensions
30lbs  25 reps  slow and deliberate

Warmup squats
Just bar 25 reps  feet wide apart, feet at 45 degrees, knees follow feet

  \       /
      ()

Breathing squats
135lbs  25 reps
Reps 1-5  1 large breath
Reps 6-10  2 large breaths
Reps 11-15  3 large breaths
Reps 16-20  4 large breaths
Reps 21-25  5 large breaths

Chest hurt like heck and legs were on fire. Thought I was going to pass out from breathing.

Stiff arm pullovers
25lb dumbbell 25 reps to stretch out rib cage.

Leg Extension
45lbs 25 reps  at top of rep pull toes into body as hard as can

Leg curl seated
35 lbs 25 reps squeeze as hard as can at bottom.

Leg curl lying
35 lbs 25 reps again squeeze as hard as can at top

Standing calf raises
45 lbs 25 reps

Seated calf raises
45 lbs 25 reps

Everything slow and deliberate with large breaths. Legs were on fire.

Going to meet with him next tuesday night for chest and back workout.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2002)

Interesting...pretty high reps. How many weeks does he have you doing this? My guess is around 4?


----------



## craig777 (Feb 13, 2002)

You win a lolly pop.  Yep 4 weeks and then we will go heavy, and I am not sure after that. Maybe back to 25 reps.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2002)

Damn, I'm getting good! 

My guess is after this 4 weeks, he'll lower your reps....maybe 5 sets of 5, then the next phase, he'll keep the same rep range and increase the sets. Next phase will be a reduction in reps again...1-3....either that or he'll go back to higher reps......if I'm right, do I get a pizza or chocolate or something


----------



## craig777 (Feb 14, 2002)

I think Chocolate, I was alway taught that you give beautiful women chocolate.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll take that


----------



## craig777 (Feb 15, 2002)

Well I had a rest day yesterday. Couldn't have worked out if I had wanted to, all I could think about was w8lifter and chocolate.  

Wednesday I tried to workout like Mike would have suggested for chest and triceps.

Incline bench
95lbs 25 reps taking a large breath between reps

Bench 
95lbs 25 reps taking a large breath

Decline
95 lbs 25 reps same as above

Flyes
20lb dumbbells 25 reps

Cable Crossover
20lbs 25 reps

Assisted dips
25 reps

Tricep extension with cable palms down
30lbs 25 reps
Tricep extension with cable palms up
30lbs 25 reps

Tricep extension seated at machine
40lbs 25 reps

I am going to do my leg workout today.

Mike wanted me to up my protein to 460g a day, so I bought some whey protein. I got the chocolate flavor.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2002)

LOL


----------



## craig777 (Feb 15, 2002)

Well I was doing my legs today and I pulled a muscle in my thigh. I knew it the second it happened. Shoot, I think it is because I am not used to having my feet so far apart and having my knees go out at 45 degrees. Mike said it would target the inner thigh more and that is what I pulled on my right leg. This really stinks, I think I need to go over to w8lifters thread and suck on her chocolate boobies. That should cheer me up some.

I did back and biceps today instead, and I sit here in my office with an ice bag on my thigh.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!! 

....hey, you need me to massage that thigh for ya


----------



## craig777 (Feb 15, 2002)

Holy gorgeous women Batman, not only yes but hell yes.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm getting an ab workout LMAO!!!

Gosh darn I need to get to bed.  Quit keeping me amused.  Note to self - no reading threads just before bed.  I'll end up on here for a couple more hours...hmmm I always do that anyways  

Gotta go to bed.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 18, 2002)

CLP, glad to help out with the abs workout.    You guys wouldn't believe the great thigh massage that w8lifter gives.  

Oh CLP what flavour boobies do you have?  

Well I am going to do shoulders, biceps and triceps today since Mike wants to do a chest and back tomorrow night.  I might give legs a try tomorrow afternoon, will have to see how it is going. I had an ice pack on all weekend and after w8lifters massage my thigh is doing pretty well.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 18, 2002)

Did shoulders, biceps and triceps today. I will start posting the exercises and reps after I get the new workouts each tuesday night.

There was a girl at the gym today with red hair. I mean fire engine red. I must be getting old, because it looks weird to me.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2002)

Glad to hear I could be of some help   

LOL


----------



## craig777 (Feb 19, 2002)

OK, I am going to try legs today. I will go slow and easy.

Thanks again w8 for the massage, we won't tell anyone about your wandering hands. I appreciate you not laughing.  

I know this is my workout journal, but damn girl you have a great ass. You are really doing good. Keep it up.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> Thanks again w8 for the massage, we won't tell anyone about your wandering hands. I appreciate you not laughing.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 19, 2002)

Yay, I got through the leg workout.

Warmup leg extension
25 reps 30 lbs

Warmup Squats
25 reps Bar

Squats w/breathing
Reps 1-5, 1 large breath 
Reps 6-10 2 large
Reps 11-15 3 large
Reps 16 -20  4 large
Reps 21-25  5 large
95 lbs went light just to be safe

Straight arm pullover
25 reps 25 lbs with large breath before each rep

Leg extension
25 reps 45 lbs pull toes in as hard as possible at top

Leg Curl sitting
25 reps  45lbs
Squeeze as hard as possible at bottom

Leg Curl lying
25 reps  30lbs
Squeeze as hard as possible at top

Standing calf raises
25 reps 40 lbs

Sitting calf raises
25 reps  40lbs

Did another set of squats w/breathing since only did 95 lbs before
used 115lbs and got in all 25 reps no problems. I will go back to 135 next time.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 20, 2002)

OK I did back and chest with Mike last night. Hurt like hell.

Lat Pulldowns
25 reps even tempo 70 lbs followed immediately by
5 reps 130lbs pausing for a second at the bottom and top
25 reps even tempo 70 lbs
5 reps 130lbs pausing for a second
25 reps even temp 70 lbs

was not allowed to let elbows lock on any exercise, constant tension on muscles

Bench press on vertical machine
25 reps even tempo 60lbs
5 reps 135 pausing for a second fully flexed and fully extended
25 reps even tempo 60 lbs
5 reps 135 pausing for a second
25 reps even tempo

Warmup lower back
25 Hyper extensions

Deadlift
25 reps even tempo just bar
5 reps 135lbs pausing for a second top and bottom
25 reps even tempo just bar
5 reps 135lbs pausing
25 reps even tempo just bar

That one hurt sooooo bad.

Pec deck flyes
25 reps even tempo 50lbs
5 reps 100lbs pausing for a second
25 reps even tempo 50lbs
5 reps 100lbs pausing
25 reps even tempo 50lbs

Pullovers
25 reps even tempo 30lbs
5 reps pausing 60lbs
25 reps even tempo 30lbs
5 reps pausing 60lbs
25 reps even tempo 30lbs

Scrape me off the floor.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 20, 2002)

I am going to take a rest day today. I hurt today, and I imagine I will hurt more tomorrow.

I am going skiing next week in Colorado. Monday - Thursday.  One whole week with no kids just skiing all day and sex all night.  
Oh and we are going to the microbrewery and I am going to drink some beer for the first time in I don't know how long. Skiing, beer, and sex it don't get any better than that. 

Hey w8 you haven't been giving me any flak lately.

I hope they have some groomed blacks, I love doing downhill, the faster the better. I hate moguls, might as well take a hammer to my knees.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 21, 2002)

Today will be shoulders, biceps and triceps.

Oh man I hurt today, but that is good.

I am anxious to get my shoulders, biceps and triceps routine. Today I will just do my normal workout.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 22, 2002)

I am going to do legs today, and after today it is vacation time.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 22, 2002)

Warmup Leg extensions
25 reps 30lbs

Warmup Squats
25 reps just bar

Squats w/breathing
25 reps 135lbs
1-5  1 large
6-10  2 large
11-15  3 large
16-20  4 large
21-25  5 large
Stiff arm pullovers
25reps 25lbs w 1 large breath at top of rep

Leg extensions
25 reps 60lbs pulling in toes as hard as possible at top

Seated leg curls
25 reps 60 lbs squeezing as hard as possible at bottom

Lying leg curls
25 reps 40 lbs squeezing as hard as possible at top
Standing calf raises
25 reps 40lbs

Seated calf raises
25reps 40lbs

Threw this in on my own
Squats w/breathing
25 reps 115lbs

Another glorious leg day into the record book.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey...do I get to cum skiing w/ you?


----------



## craig777 (Feb 22, 2002)

I would sneak you into my suitcase, but I think my wife would notice three people in the bed instead of two.  

She's not a blonde. 

Although I would bet that cum skiing with you would be fun.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 4, 2002)

All done skiing, had a great time although the snow was pathetic. 

My truck wouldn't start when we got back so I had it towed in to the dealer. I managed to get a chest/back workout in on Saturday and a leg workout on Sunday. I don't have my log so I can't put down what I did for the workouts.

Went to the Steamworks micro brewrey in Durango CO every night and tried many different beers. Stout, Porter, Scottish, Brown, India Pale Ale, Kolsh, can't remember any more.

I was up to 206 this morning.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

Good to see you back...did I fit nicely in your suitcase...did your wife mind at all....and most importantly....did I have fun!!!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh yes you had a great time. 

I am going to do back and chest today, I will meet with Mike tonight to get my shoulders, tris and bis workout.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2002)

OMG!!! You know we have pm's for that! 

That's the last time I post a sex-tip


----------



## craig777 (Mar 5, 2002)

Sorry, got carried away by your sex tip.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2002)

....much better thank you!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 6, 2002)

Well Mike did not show up last night. I drive 40 miles one way to meet with him and hi isn't there. Kinda gets you a little irratated.

I am going to do shoulders, tris, and bis today.

Did Back and Chest yesterday.

85 rep sets.  Alternating 25 light, 5 heavy, 25 light, 5 heavy, 25 light

Lat Pulldown  75/135
Vertical Chest press  60/135
Back extensions 25 to warmup for deadlifts
Deadlifts  (This one hurts like you wouldn't believe)  bar/135
Pec Deck  50/100
Pullovers  30/60

206 this morning. This inching up the scale is the pits, I wish those claims of putting on 40lbs in 2 weeks were real.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 6, 2002)

OK, this is my ugly mug last year june. I don't have any pictures yet of muscles.

I figure I will put this in here.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

Great!.....now post the (almost) nekid ones....I wanna see the mus-kles


----------



## craig777 (Mar 6, 2002)

Man you women have a one track mind, not like us men.  

I am working on it.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 7, 2002)

I was 207 this morning yay.

I am going to do legs today. I am going to try and go up 10lbs on my squats without pulling anything.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 7, 2002)

Did legs today.

Did some stretching first just to make sure.

Leg extension warmup
25 reps 30lbs

Squats
just bar to warmup 25 reps

Squats w/breathing 
25 reps 145lbs
1-5  1 large breath
6-10 2 large breaths
11-15 3 large breaths
16-20 4 large breaths
21-25 5 large breaths

Straight arm pullovers to stretch rib cage
25 reps 25lbs

Leg Extensions pulling in toes as hard as possible at top
25 reps 70lbs

Leg curls sitting squeezing hard at bottom
25 reps 60lbs

Leg curls lying squeezing hard at top
25 reps 60lbs

Calf raises standing
25reps 40lbs

Calf raises sitting
25 reps 40lbs

Did one more set of Squats w/breathing
25 reps 135lbs

Called Mike today to set up next week. He said he would come in to San Antonio to meet me. I am all for that.


----------



## Markus (Mar 9, 2002)

Hi Craig,
I have just begun to seriously seek help with my workouts, as your idea of a PT inspired me.
Soundz a good idea to hold me accountable as I like to find xcuses tooo easily. 

BTW I'm 33 and have suggested your quite varied routine to my PT, he (Alan), says to "Go 4 it".

Keep at it Dude


----------



## craig777 (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks Markus, I really appreciate the vote of confidence. I would love to get my PT, Mike, to call me. Unfortunately I think that he is preoccupied right now. He said he had to get his daughter in a psychiatric hospital.

I know what you mean about making excuses. When I wasn't really shooting for a goal, but just going through the motions I could do that. Now I want to do a contest in November and each workout gets me closer to where I want to be. If I miss a workout or go half hearted I can't get it back. If I miss a day of eating right I can't get it back either. 

I am going to do chest and back today.

25 light, 5 heavy, 25 light, 5 heavy, 25 light.

Lat pulldowns
Vertical chest press
Back extensions (only 25)
Dead lifts (I hate this one, it hurts sooooo bad)
Pec Deck
Pullovers

I will post the weights later. I will try to get a hold of Mike today.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 11, 2002)

Lat pulldown
75/135

Vertical Chest press
60/135

Back extension
25 reps

Deadlifts
Bar/135

Pec Deck
60/105

Pullovers
30/60


----------



## craig777 (Mar 12, 2002)

Legs today, I feel a cold coming on. I am dragging a little this morning. My wife has bronchitis and I believe she has shared. Isn't that special.

207 this morning.

Going to meet with Mike tonight I hope.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 13, 2002)

Did legs yesterday. Same workout as before but I upped the weights.

Squats 25reps 145lbs w/breathing

Leg Extensions 25reps 75lbs w/squeezing

Seated Leg Curl 25reps 75lbs w/squeezing

Lying Leg Curl 25reps 60lbs   ""

Met with Mike last night and we did Delts, Traps, Bis and Tris

Supersetting 10sets of 5reps as heavy as possible without going to failure even in set 10

Shoulder press and Dumbbell shrug

95lbs barbell for press and 45lb dumbbells
too light but he wanted me to get a feel for it.

Seated curl and Seated Tricep extension
30lb dumbbells for curls way too light
25lb dumbbells for extensions good weight.

Preacher curl and Close grip bench
55lbs EZ curl for Preacher way too light
145 for close grip bench good weight

Mike wants me to get some pictures before next Tuesday because he thinks that I am making good progress and he wants to get some pictures to show my progress. I guess I will have to get a disposable camera and use it up quickly.

I took today off since I did Chest/Back on Monday,
Legs yesterday afternoon, and Shoulders, Tris and Bis last night.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 13, 2002)

Almost forgot I am supposed to up my good fat intake since I am not gaining weight fast enough.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 15, 2002)

OK, I took Wednesday and Thursday off since everything hurt.

I am going to do legs today since Mike wants to do a different leg workout next Tuesday night. I should be able to do legs again by then.

w8lifter it has been 5 weeks since he gave me my first leg workout and not 4 weeks so you don't win your chocolate.  

I am still at 207


----------



## craig777 (Mar 18, 2002)

I broke my toe this weekend. Little toe on the right foot. It was pointed out at 90 degrees so I just wacked it back. Not much else the doctor would do anyways.

This will hamper my leg workouts a little. I can still do leg extensions, and leg curls, and I may even try squats. Will have to see. I am going to do shoulders, traps, bis and tris tonight so I will try. Hurts like hell.

I got the pictures Mike wanted for me to bring Tuesday night and instead of a new leg workout he is going to come up with chest and back.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 19, 2002)

I am going to try and do the new shoulder, traps, bis and tris this afternoon. I didn't go yesterday because my foot hurt too much.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, I did shoulders, traps, bis and tris yesterday afternoon. I did the 10 sets of 5 reps super setting shoulders/traps  and bis/tris.

Last night met with Mike and we did a new back/chest workout. It was 8 different exercises for each back and chest alternating. The first set of each to 15 was a warmup set and the second to 15 we chose a weight that would cause failure at least twice during the set. The second set had a pause with the weight up and down. I can't think of what that is called (muscle contracted and whatever) When I hit failure around rep 8-10 I would take 3 huge breaths and then continue. After 16 exercises using massive weights and pausing for a second I was absolutely wiped out.

I showed Mike the pictures and I tried to scan them here at work this morning but after the computer dying twice I gave up.

He keeps telling me to eat more since I am not gaining weight and I am tired of eating.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 21, 2002)

I am going to attempt to do legs today.  I think the only thing I will have problems with will be calf raises.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 22, 2002)

I finally felt like I should try legs today.

Leg extension warmup
25 reps 30lbs

Squats w/bar warmup
25 reps

Squats w/breathing
25reps 145lbs

Straight arm pullovers w/breathing
25reps 30lbs

Leg Extensions pulling in toes as hard as possible at top
25reps 75lbs

Seated leg curls squeezing as hard as possible at bottom
25 reps 75lbs

Lying leg curls squeezing at top
25reps 70lbs

Standing calf raises (unfortunately this hurt some)
25reps 40lbs

Seated calf raises (this one hurt also)
25reps 40lbs

Squats w/breathing
15reps 135lbs

Happy to get legs in although I couldn't work calves as hard as I would have liked.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 25, 2002)

210 this morning. I am getting tired of eating. I eat almost every hour now. Some kind of protein and some fat. Bought Udo's oil and Mike suggested Olive oil. Put on 3 lbs this past week.

I am going to do chest today. I can't fit the whole back/chest in during lunch so Mike suggested to split it up and do chest one day and back another day.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 26, 2002)

213 this morning. I know that I am putting on some fat, but the muscle is starting to grow also.

I am still trying to decide what to do today. I was supposed to meet with Mike tonight, but I am going to have to call and reschedule since my 9 year old has a music program tonight.

Will get back on what I do today.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 27, 2002)

Did back yesterday.

Hammer row
Warmup 15 reps 90lbs
15 reps 180lbs pausing for a second

Different Hammer row I will look at what each is called.
Warmup 15 reps 90 lbs
15 reps 140lbs pausing for a second

Hammer Lat pulldown
Warmup 15 reps 90lbs
15 reps 140lbs pausing for a second

Dumbbell row
Warmup 15 reps 15lb DBs
15 reps 45lb DBs pausing for a second

Lat pulldown
Warmup 15reps 60lbs
15reps 140lbs pausing for a second

Cable Row
Warmup 15reps 60lbs
15 reps 120lbs pausing for a second

Deadlift
Warmup 15reps just bar
15reps 225lbs pausing for a second

My back is killing me, I could barely bend over to put my pants on this morning. My toe is getting better, I should be able to wear a shoe by next week.

I am going to do bis and tris today and meet with Mike tonight for shoulders. An 8 exercise blast to the shoulders.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ok last tuesday afternoon I did bis and tris, and Tuesday night Mike gave me a new workout just for shoulders with 8 different exercises.

I need to bring the cards with the workouts up to my office to post what I do.

Friday I did legs because we are going to try to do a new leg workout this Tuesday. I will do what I can but my toe/foot still hurts quite a bit.

Legs as usual but I upped the squats to 155lbs for 25reps

Leg extensions 80lbs for 25 reps

Seated curls 70 lbs 25reps

Lying curls 70lbs for 25 reps

Saturday I did chest with the new 8 exercise workout.

Lets see if I can remember.

Hammer bench
Warmup 90lbs 15reps
160lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Hammer incline
Warmup 90 15reps
160lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Hammer decline
Warmup 90lbs 15reps
160lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Incline press dumbbells
Warmup 15lbs 15reps
50lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Pec deck
Warmup 50lbs 15 reps
110lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Dumbbell flat press
Warmup 15lbs 15 reps
50lbs 15reps pausing

Dip machine leaning forward
Warmup 50lbs 15 reps
120lbs 15reps pausing

Pullovers
30lbs 15 reps warmup
60lbs 15reps pausing

Will try bis and tris this afternoon.

Was 216 this morning. Getting tired of eating so much but I am putting on weight.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thought I would do bis and tris, but I did shoulders instead.

Dumbbell press
Wamup 15lbs 25reps
40lbs 15reps pausing for a second top and bottom

Shrugs
Warmup 30lbs 25reps
70lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Barbell shoulder press
Warmup just bar 25reps
95lbs 15reps pausing for a second top and bottom

Lateral raises elbows lead, palms facing behind, dumbbell perpendicular to floor
Warmup
10lbs 25reps
15lbs 15reps pausing for a second top and bottom

Machine shoulder press
Warmup 40lbs 25reps
100lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Rear lat raise seated
Warmup 10lbs 25 reps
15lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Front dumbbell raised
Warmup 15lbs 25reps
20lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Dumbbell upright row
Warmup 10lbs 25reps
15lbs 15reps pausing for a second.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 2, 2002)

217 this morning.

I am going to do bis and tris this afternoon and Mike wants to do legs tonight.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 3, 2002)

Mike didn't show up last night. That is the only thing that I don't like about him. He is very disorganized and forgetful.

I was planning on doing back today but I forgot my shoes. I may run home and get them.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

I don't know the whole story with Mike, but that must be irritating when he does not show up. 

When are you going to post pics of the pooch? (Mattie, was it?)


----------



## craig777 (Apr 3, 2002)

Mike is my personal trainer. He is in his 50s now, but he competed in Mr USA, and Mr California about 20 years ago. He used to workout at Venice beach in California. He is now a PT and only trains bodybuilders.  It is a little irritating when he doesn't show because it takes me an hour to drive there, but right now my finances could use the break from the $50 per session. He has helped me tremendously though, I have gone from 202 when I started with him to 217 right now.

I will bring in a picture of Mattie and scan it in. She is a mess, and a sweetie.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 3, 2002)

Mke called this morning and apologized, but apparently the police picked up his 15 year old daughter and he was busy. He said they don't know what to do about her.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 5, 2002)

OK, I got behind.

Wednesday I did back.

Hammer row
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
180lbs 15reps pausing

Different Hammer row
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
140lbs 15 reps

Hammer Lat pulldown
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
140lbs 15 reps pausing for a second

Dumbbell row
Warmup 30lbs 15reps
45lbs 15reps pausing

Lat Pulldown
Warmup 60lbs 25 reps
140lbs 15reps pausing

Cable Row
Warmup 60lbs 25reps
120lbs 15reps pausing

Lower back is sore right now so I only did back extensions
25reps pausing for a second

Yesterday I took off.

Today I will do Chest.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Craig, your workouts are great and everything. But I think we all really want to see pictures of Mattie. So, what's up with that?


----------



## craig777 (Apr 5, 2002)

I am sorry I keep forgetting to bring in a picture to scan. She got in trouble this morning, because she decided to do her business in a pile of clean clothes.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Poor pooch! Poor clothes! 

I'm sure she'll get better soon. My little Dixie loves me too much! No joke, and I'm not trying to be pornal, but she loves to cuddle up to my busom. She loves me! 

Don't anyone say anything mean!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 5, 2002)

I am sure your husband loves to cuddle up to your busom also.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

True true! It is an ample busom, much like my ample bootie.

Enough of the pornality! 

It took us a while to train Dixie. But we just did the usual, praised her, praised her, praised her when she did her business outside. And put her in the laundry room alone when she did her business inside. And she hates being alone! 

Good luck.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 5, 2002)

Miss LeDix,

I feel honored that you would pornalize my journal.  

Chest today.

Hammer Bench
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
140lbs 15 reps

Hammer Decline 
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
140lbs 15reps

Hammer Incline
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
140lbs 15reps

Dumbbell Incline press
Warmup 15lbs 25 reps
45lbs 15reps

Dip Machine leaning forward to work chest
Warmup 100lbs 15reps
160lbs 15reps

Pec Deck
Warmup 50lbs 15reps
120lbs 15reps

Dumbbell press flat
Warmup 15lbs 15reps
50lbs 15reps

Pullovers
Warmup 30lbs 15reps
70lbs 15reps


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey Craig, I'll pornalize your journal!  

How ya doing there sweetness.  Just thought I'd take a peak and see what cha been doin with yourself.... How's things with Mike.  Sorry to hear about his daughter.. that's a tough one.  Is your toe still intact?

Anyway, wanted to visit and say Hi... and try and get your journal up to five pages since the pornal one AND my journal have exceeded yours... sorry babe.. but there are some advantages to having a bootie and breasteses.

I've been on this site since like 8 am... I have to get off my arse and get to the gym so I can tease someone!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 8, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Hey Craig, I'll pornalize your journal!
> 
> ...



Alright pornalize away girl.  

All you other guys, as if any of them read my journal, eat your hearts out she called me sweetness and babe.  

You are right girl, having breasts and a nice rear sure helps with your journal. 

I am sorry MissLedix I forgot the pictures again. It was a bad weekend. My lovely ex showed up on friday with my kids and my 9 year old had a third degree scald all down his front because she lets them cook as she plays nintendo for 10-12 hours every day. Then she had the nerve to scold him and say I think he learned his lesson. 

I did shoulders on Saturday and bis and tris on Sunday.

I will post the workouts later.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Craig, that's okay about the pics.

Your ex sounds really disrespectful and iresponsible. So sorry you had to go through all that. 

I hope you have a good day today!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 8, 2002)

I didn't work out today. I am so sore, everything hurts. I think I may ask Mike if it would be good to take a week off from lifting and just do some cardio for a week. My lower back hurts, my shoulder hurts. I have been with Mike for two months now and have never worked out so hard in my life. I have gained 15lbs, 3/4 inch on my upper arms, but I am just sore right now.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Time to take a day off, IMHO. Don't they say that you have to give your body time to recover to make any real gains?

I hope that Mike agrees with me!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 8, 2002)

Oh you are absolutely correct. He has pretty much given each body part its own day to give each enough rest before I work it again. I am taking Glutamine to aid in the recovery, but my 41 year old bones are tired right now. I believe he will agree to take a week off, and not exactly rest but do some cardio to rest my joints and bones. Maybe I can cut for a week and do some cardio.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Alright pornalize away girl.
> ...



Careful what you wish for.

I've been busy tonight... only with the Pornal Masters however... gotta get some sleep!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 11, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> I've been busy tonight... only with the Pornal Masters however... gotta get some sleep!



I have been reading that one. It cracks me up. Maybe I am old fashioned, and I like looking at beautiful women as much as the next guy, but they could converse with you and get to know you. They could find out that you are a charming, witty, funny, woman with a great personality before they start screaming for naked pictures.  



> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Careful what you wish for.



I'm wishing girl, I'm wishing.  I feel like singing now, "When you wish upon a star ...."


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Um, am I interuppting something private here? 

Nice new avatar, Craig!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 11, 2002)

Miss LeDix I will get the picture, I promise.   

Well I was supposed to meet Mike Tuesday night, and when I got there I found out that either he quit or got fired. Don't know which, but the owner of the gym didn't seem real upset that he was gone. So I assume a little of each. Mike wasn't very reliable.

I did legs yesterday, but did leg press and hack squat instead of squats so that hopefully my lower back will get back to normal.

I did shoulders last Saturday and bis and tris on Sunday. I took Monday and Tuesday off.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 11, 2002)

No Miss LeDix, You aren't interrupting at all. Glad to have you.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you for the compliment.  

I saw realdeal's and w8lifter's and thought it must be the week to have your back as an avatar.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh and I also put my age under my name, what do you think.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

I like the age part...except it says something different in your profile...


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I have been reading that one. It cracks me up. Maybe I am old fashioned, and I like looking at beautiful women as much as the next guy, but they could converse with you and get to know you. They could find out that you are a charming, witty, funny, woman with a great personality before they start screaming for naked pictures.



Actually, some of them have sent me PMs to make sure I wasn't upset since I was non-communicado for about 4 days.  I'm pretty sure it's all good.... but, time will tell.



> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I'm wishing girl, I'm wishing.  I feel like singing now, "When you wish upon a star ...."



OhhHOOOoo Craig.. nice BACK!  Man, you look good enought to eat!  yum


----------



## craig777 (Apr 12, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> I like the age part...except it says something different in your profile...



Darn, I knew I forgot to do something.   
I look 21 though don't I.  



> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> OhhHOOOoo Craig.. nice BACK! Man, you look good enought to eat! yum



Thank you sugar, I wish my legs were doing as well.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 12, 2002)

I did back yesterday, and I am going to do chest today.

I weighed in this morning at 220.

I found another PT in San Antonio. His name is Miles Stovall and he is a pro WNBF body builder. I was told by someone that used to have him as a PT that he will kick your butt. He writes for WNBF news.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 12, 2002)

Chest today.

Hammer bench
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
160lbs 15reps pausing for a second 

Hammer Incline
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
140lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Hammer decline
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
160lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Dumbbell incline
Warmup 15lbs 25reps
50lbs 15reps pausing

Tricep machine leaning way forward
Warmup 100lbs 25reps
160lbs 15reps pausing

Pec Deck
Warmup 60lbs 25reps
120lbs 15reps pausing

Dumbbell flat
Warmup 15lbs 25reps
60lbs 15reps pausing

Dumbbell flyes
20lbs 15reps (shoulder is tender right now)

Did some abs, have been neglecting abs.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 15, 2002)

I took the weekend off from lifting. I did yard work though.

I was 218 this morning, and I think that I am going to cut for a week or two. Not drastically, but stop eating so much fat and carbs.

I am going to do shoulders today.

My toe is doing quite well, although it still hurts a little, and I am still very very protective of it.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 15, 2002)

OK, lets see if I can remember what I just did.

Dumbbell press
Warmup 15lbs 25reps
45lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Shrugs
Warmup 30lbs 25reps
70lbs 15reps pausing

Was supposed to do military press w/bar but someone was camped on it.

Hammer strength shoulder press
Warmup 90lbs 25reps
140lbs 15reps pausing

Machine shoulder press
Warmup 40lbs 25reps
80lbs 15reps pausing

Lateral raises
Warmup 5lbs 25reps
10lbs 15reps pausing

Rear dumbbell raise
Warmup 5lbs 25reps
10lbs 15reps pausing

Front dumbbell raise
Warmup 10lbs 25reps
15lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Upright row w/dumbbells
Warmup 10lbs 25reps
15lbs 15reps pausing


----------



## craig777 (Apr 17, 2002)

OK yesterday I did arms.

10sets of 5

Seated dumbbell curls superset with dumbbell tricep extensions

40lbs for curls and 35lbs for triceps

10 sets of 5 

Preacher curl superset with close arm press on hammer press

80lbs bar for preacher curl and 140lbs for close arm press.

Today was legs

Warmup Leg extension 30lbs 25reps

Leg Press instead of squats, my lower back still hurts. I think it is my mattress because every morning it hurts.

Warmup 25reps 180lbs feet as far apart as I can get with toes pointed out at 45 degrees. Knees follow toes. Gopro said this targets the teardrop.

15reps 270lbs pausing for a second down and up never locking knees.

Did another 10 just for good measure.

Hack squat. 90lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Straight arm pullover
30lbs 25reps

Leg Extension
80lbs 25reps pulling in toes as hard as possible

Seated leg curl
70lbs 25reps squeezing at bottom as hard as possible

Lying leg curl
70lbs 25reps

Standing calf raises
40lbs 25reps

Seated calf raises
45lbs 25reps

Weighed 220 this morning.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey Sugar, I read a day in the life. You should have stayed in bed that day. Either that or you are a natural clutz.
> 
> That is pretty incredible for a bird to be so affectionate, but then again I have seen pictures of you and I can't blame him.
> ...



Oh LOVERBOY!!!    I see you've been working pretty hard... very good.

How are you Craig.  I'm "behind"  in my jounal again - trying to "get it up" to date and not "get behind" in my writing.

How this for some pornalization:

___

As we walk closer to his truck, he turns, impeding my way of direction.  He  looks me in the eye, concurrently the feeling the cold air against my unsuspecting  flesh.  He so gently slips his powerful hand under my blouse.  A sensation of  excitement intrudes upon my emotions.  I feel my heart race and my groin begin  to moisten.  How long can I wait, my desire for him is so tremendous...I want him  here and now.  

___

OooOOoooo maybe I should START the story and update little pieces each day... sounds like a pornal thread to me!!!  Hey, we can all add our own pieces to the story.. that'd be fun!!!

I'm just afraid for young eyes though... since this is a site that can be accessed by all - ya know.

Have a WONDERFUL Friday!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh my, my journal just went from PG to R.  



> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> I'm just afraid for young eyes though... since this is a site that can be accessed by all - ya know.



I think you are right, I will pm my next installment. 




> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> How are you Craig. I'm "behind"  in my jounal again - trying to "get it up" to date and not "get behind" in my writing



You have a really really nice one.

I have been working hard, but I think I will take a week off. My lower back has been hurting and it doesn't seem to be getting any better. Maybe I just need to give it a break. I think I was deadlifting too much.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 23, 2002)

Still taking some time off from lifting.

Mike called yesterday and asked how it was going. He said that he is part owner in the gym where I was going to see him and he had a falling out with his partner. It is in the courts right now, and also he is still having problems with his daugther.

I told him I was trying to get my lower back to heal, and that I was cutting down after bulking up to 220. He thought that was a good idea for a couple weeks. I was 217 this morning, and I am feeling pretty good. My back still has a little twinge but it is getting better.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi Craig 

Just wanted to say Hi... how's the back??


----------



## craig777 (Apr 24, 2002)

It is starting to get better. It is sooooooo hard to lay off the weights. I can't believe how much withdrawal I am having. I am going to get a massage today. I did cardio yesterday on the Precor stair stepper thing. I did 45 minutes on that thing at resistance 12 and elevation 16. It said I burned off 700 calories, and then I did the treadmill for 10 minutes. The weights kept calling to me though, saying squats you want to do squats. I resisted the voices.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> squats you want to do squats. I resisted the voices.



As said in the voice of arnold!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 2, 2002)

Alright I haven't posted in a while. I have been doing some cutting, and dare I say it, cardio. My lower back is about 95% healed. I am sooooo happy. I am all set for Albobby's challenge to win the night with the fair and lovely Sosunni.


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Alright I haven't posted in a while. I have been doing some cutting, and dare I say it, cardio. My lower back is about 95% healed. I am sooooo happy. I am all set for Albobby's challenge to win the night with the fair and lovely Sosunni.



  Thanks sweetness.

I'll have to be a late entry I think.


----------

